# WHAT DID YOU BUY AT MEMORY LANE SWAP MEET IN BICYCLES AND PARTS , LETS SEE THEM



## bicycle larry (May 8, 2021)

WHAT DID YOU GET AT MEMORY LANE SWAP MEET


----------



## John G04 (May 8, 2021)

2 EA horns, some cool badges, henderson downtube decals, torrington 8 pedal blocks, new departure toolbox full of goodies and a sliding rail clamp with good teeth from @stezell  andmy dad bought a cantilever klunker


----------



## bicycle larry (May 8, 2021)

LOVE THE SUFF YOU GOT , THAT TOOL BOX IS SUPER NICE ONE  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## my560sec (May 9, 2021)

Rear 1937 Circa Comet along with a 1918 Columbia Model 804 Shaft Drive...


----------



## catfish (May 9, 2021)

Didn't buy much. But I sold almost everything I brought with me.  Five bikes, and a lot of parts and badges !!!!!

Thank you everyone !!!!


----------



## JOEL (May 11, 2021)

Valmobile suitcase scooter.


----------



## onecatahula (May 20, 2021)

Parts !


----------



## Norrin (May 21, 2021)

I picked up the coolest bike I've seen in a long time.  Wasn't looking for it but couldn't pass it up.  It's a retired Pittsburgh Police bike and I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------

